# Dog Clothes Hangers



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

What do you use for your dog's dresses/clothes to hang them up? Any links to sites?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I use baby hangers. The ones I originally bought are white and came from Target in a pack of ten for a couple of dollars. Since then I've run across some pink ones. :brownbag: My mission now is to make/buy Bella more clothes so that I'll have a good excuse to buy them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I buy childrens hangers, they work perfect, many colors to chose from  , I usually get mine at Walmart


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I am starting to carry these at $6.50 they are more expensive than the childrens hangers but I love them! They are a bit smaller and thinner than the childrens hangers and fit XS, S, M & L I like them better for the T-shirts that don't have velcro or buttons.


[attachment=38665:CLEOHANG..._600x600.jpg]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 29 2008, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598029


> I am starting to carry these at $6.50 they are more expensive than the childrens hangers but I love them! They are a bit smaller and thinner than the childrens hangers and fit XS, S, M & L I like them better for the T-shirts that don't have velcro or buttons.
> 
> 
> [attachment=38665:CLEOHANG..._600x600.jpg][/B]



Those are the ones I have. They are the best! That's a great price, too, Maggie.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a vendor on ebay that I get mine from. She's great.


----------

